# Contest Prize help



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I think some of the favorites that we have given as prizes are gift certificates for movies or restaurants. Also we usually give out lottery tickets for prizes for different games--most states have lottery tickets that are Halloween themed--one year one of our guests won $60.00--they thought it was a great prize!


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

Movie gift cards sound great and the lotto tickets also. Thanks I think we will use those ideas!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Voodoo dolls Who wouldnt want one?


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

You could do gift baskets geared towards the men and another to the ladies, with a halloween themed beer for the mens and something bubbly/fruity and more girly for the ladies. For the couples costume prize, it could be cute to do a movie night type of prize, with some cheap horror dvds and some family sized choccies and/or popcorn.

Attatched is wha we did last year, they're pretty simple as it was the first year we'd done prizes and we were both time and cash poor, so couldn't go to elaborate. Made the chocolate coffins as an extra that isn't pictured in the prize basket.


Hope it helps!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Here is what we gave for prizes last year.

Most Creative Costume









Best Couple's Costume









Best Costume of the Night









This year the prizes are going to be: A skull beverage pitcher or that zombie head serving bowl, filled with a bag of gourmet popcorn for Most Creative. A ghost stories book and Yankee Halloween candle for Best Couple. And for Best Costume of the Night, a basket with a skull plate and skull mug, some fancy hot cocoa (plan on making some labels to make it Halloween-ish) and some gourmet chocolates.

I had also started a thread about this. http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/104927-costume-prizes.html Maybe it'll help 

For the male prize, you could do a basket of Halloween beers, some Halloween scratch tickets, maybe a face painting kit geared towards men, and stick a butcher knife in there somewhere  For the female prize, maybe a basket of witch remedies. Get some bath salts, oils, lotions, bubble bath, etc. Just make some eerie labels for all of the bottles. Or check Bath & Body Works for their seasonal stuff.


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks I love all those wonderful ideas and the halloween trophies are AWESOME I will DEF have to do that! Love the gift baskets also


----------

